# 'Cause Every Girl's Crazy 'Bout A Sharp Dressed Man?



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I wish I could afford a decent army of suits, I'd never take them off. Right now I just wear nice button-ups.


Suits rock, end of discussion.


----------



## oops (Aug 13, 2009)

Stars said:


> In Selene's new clothes thread, PeacePassion posted:
> 
> Now that quote just stood out to me. And I've been turning it over in my mind Nick Carraway-style ever since. I have some questions for the ladies here, and maybe the men could help too.
> 
> ...


so you dont find that a woman in a nice dress attractive, preferably tight, attractive? Turn the tables around


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been in various corporate jobs where the men were often in suits. But few wear them with any sense of style or individuality. After a while, they look like clones in uniforms.

Of course, there are also those that overdo the whole pinstripe and contrast collar/cuffs look. A number of them also get the tie, cufflinks and shoes totally wrong, making them look like guys with lots of money but no taste.

I like men in suits, but only when they're worn right.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, some guys can pull it off, but most can't.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

snail said:


> Okay, some guys can pull it off, but most can't.


The suit's okay I guess. The bow tie and glasses crack me up.

Actually, I knew someone who dressed like this. He had a great sense of humour and because of that he wore his suits remarkably well.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

The bowtie and glasses are the only reason the suit looks good on him. One of my philosophy teachers in college dressed that way, and the style looked appealing on him, too.


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

Ooh, the absent-minded professor look. If I meet someone dressed like this, I'd think of him as an intellectual. But I'm not sure whether I'd take him seriously when it comes to collaborating on a business project. It's not the look. It's just the tendency of a lot of academics to be stuck in theorectical frameworks that don't apply to the real world.

Having said this, I'm beginning to think that suits are a form of social coding. There's the "professor suit" and the "business man suit". Even in the latter, there are sub categories such as the "mid level management suit" and the "senior management suit". The "mid management suit" is all about conformity and social acceptance- the guy has just joined the management ranks, so he's trying to get the others to see him as one of them. The "senior management suit" varies from the conservative to the flamboyant. The differentiator is how comfortable the wearer is in it. This guy spends all his time in a suit, the ease and confidence in which he wears one shines through. 

I also think that the appeal of a suit is not so much in the clothing but what it symbolises. It's usually the mid to senior management that wears one regularly. To many women, this equates sucess and financial stability. This satisfies their biological impulse to find a provider for their children. So that makes a suit very attractive in their eyes, no?



decided said:


> The rich and successful business man aspect is something that puts me off suits though. Too many of those guys are bastards. The suit's just a suit, it doesn't mean the person is automatically awesome.


I've worked in an investment bank and a shipping company which paid the chartering managers 1-2 years of bonus during boom time. So these are the guys that fit into many people's definition of rich and successful. To me, they're just like any other group. There are sleazebags who hit on every pretty young thing in the office. There are also geeks who know everything about generating financial models and nothing about talking to a girl. Some had trophy wives. A significant portion married their childhood/university sweethearts, who are just as bright and successful as they are. Money comes with more options and temptations, but many just remain who they are at the end of the day. Of course, there'd be those that would blow all the money on a fancy car or house. But you'd also be surprised at how many penny-pinchers there are in the millionaire club.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah I think a suit looks best when there is somehow irony involved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, Rouge, that's why I don't like business suits. They automatically create mental associations that remind me of ambitious office types. They are not attractive to me. 

I am also turned off by sports jerseys and baseball caps, not because of how they look, but because of what they represent.


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

snail, I have to say I really admire how unconventional you are. I'm afraid I'm the total opposite. At the end of the day, I'm a woman who needs stability. I will probably have enough to make a downpayment for an apartment of my own in 1-2 years but the monthly mortage will be a strain. I'm tired of moving from place to place and living with unreasonable landlords and crazy housemates. It'd be nice to have someone who can share in the mortage. 

I don't need a guy who's rich, just someone who's financially stable enough to pay his own bills regularly and put aside a little something every month.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

*-How does the average dressed man change when he puts on his suit & tie and evolves into the Well Dressed Man?
*More confidence and respected by other men.
* -What makes him powerful?
*the confidence and respect for sure, looking sharp and well dressed gives the appearance that he can look after himself and that he is independent!
* -What makes him attractive?
*the fact he can actually go to a shop and buy good clothing and look after himself. That he considers and knows it to be important to look good in this world (sad but true), that he is trying and considers himself to be above other men, or at least the level of a slob. Generally speaking of course 
Like most have pointed out suits are not the only clothing out there that helps a man look good but it was part of the first question! 
If a guys personally can overshadow what he wears then I want to know him, doesn't matter what he's wearing I'd soon enough be taking them off anyways mmeeooww!! lol! :laughing:
S.x


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

rouge said:


> snail, I have to say I really admire how unconventional you are. I'm afraid I'm the total opposite. At the end of the day, I'm a woman who needs stability. I will probably have enough to make a downpayment for an apartment of my own in 1-2 years but the monthly mortage will be a strain. I'm tired of moving from place to place and living with unreasonable landlords and crazy housemates. It'd be nice to have someone who can share in the mortage.
> 
> I don't need a guy who's rich, just someone who's financially stable enough to pay his own bills regularly and put aside a little something every month.


That makes sense, Rouge. You're a J type, and I'm a P. We have different needs. You require greater stability in order to feel secure and content, so it is natural that you would be attracted to the kinds of people who would cause me to feel stifled and confined. That's why there are both kinds. Something for everyone.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd probably like wearing suits if I could think of a creative new way to wear them, but I'm entirely out of ideas. Well, I mean, I aaaaalways have inspiration, but it would be even-more expensive and custom-made than a good suit already is. 

For now it's all half-unbuttoned-from-the-bottom, collared shirts pinned around on one side for me.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Stars said:


> -How does the average dressed man change when he puts on his suit & tie and evolves into the Well Dressed Man?
> -What makes him powerful?
> -What makes him attractive?
> Discuss.


God, no.
He's not.

This is more a personality thing.

I don't like guys who look like slobs and living in their parent's basement, but a guy who dresses like this most likely will (1) bore me, is (2) too picky/controlling/structured to be fun, and (3) will soon get sick of me because I'm "freer" as a person in how I dress and interact. He'll likely try to place limits on who I am allowed to be.

I really just think, "Man, what a stiff."
He probably has a deep wallet, so I'll let him buy me drinks, but otherwise?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, well-stated. I agree, except that I don't really mind the slob in the parents' basement thing, and I feel bad letting guys buy me drinks unless they know from the start that I intepret it as a friendly gesture rather than romantic.


----------



## Simone (Sep 15, 2009)

Thumbs way up for nice suits. For me it has to do with the Sunday-go-to-meeting attitude. When a man takes the time to shop for a nice suit, perhaps press it the night before, and wear it...he's behaving in a very conscious (and perhaps also confident) manner. It's like he's saying, "Hey world. I have arrived." True, probably a lot of suit-wearing-guys are men that in reality I wouldn't want anything to do with...but there *is* something about a man in a nice suit. It's also just a step down from a tux, so I think there are certain glamor/fashionisto/celebratory associations with it. There are in my mind anyway. 
This post is starting to turn me on, so I'll go now.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

A girl needs some scruff!

If the guy has more shoes than I do, its a deal breaker :tongue:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

You rang Sunless?


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

It's interesting that some women see suits as a turn-off.

Having worked in various corporate jobs, I see men in suits as regular guys. Maybe it's because I've also had to conform to the office "uniform" of pearl necklace, covered pumps and always having a jacket on standby somewhere. If I came in a sun dress or jeans, even on a Friday, I'd get spoken to. There was an office dress code that I couldn't deviate much from.

I don't see myself as a "stiff" or a "snob". Dressing the part (i.e. serious and professional) was a job requirement, even if I didn't like it. I could either go find another job or accept it. I needed to pay my bills, so I accepted it. It's the same with the guys in the office.

I have to say though that my dressing is the total opposite during the weekends. I'm often in bohemian or ethnic clothing, with long loose lines and a chunky belt/necklace or vest thrown in. I still wear heels but I tend towards gladiator sandals.

Personally, I'd like my partner to be the same- to be able to wear a suit with ease and move around confidently in professional circles and still be relaxed enough to kick back in jeans in the weekends. I call it "code switching". Just like the way I code switch my speech to be more polished at work and rougher when I'm bargaining for meat and vegetables in the wet market (these are much fresher here). At the end of the day, it's all about being able to fit in no matter where you've been thrown into.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

FUN FACT: I've never worn a suit...


----------



## WetSocks (Nov 4, 2009)

It depends on the man. Some look fantastic in suits, some look completely out of place, and some don't look any more powerful than if they were wearing a shirt and shorts. The man makes the suit.

I love a military uniform of any sort though, marine in particular. I am attracted to the courage of a solider. The power, the experience, the survival training, the protection of it all.

I don't find many other uniform types attractive. I don't find police uniforms, labcoats, or other work uniforms sexy. 

I hate tuxedos. I've only seen a few men that could pull them off with success. I have worked over 250 weddings in my time as a banquet server and I just don't like the traditional tux and wedding dress look. It is rarely flattering to either party. I have seen more than one marine and airforce wedding and although I'm biased, men look much sharper in their blues.


----------



## INFJ90 (Oct 26, 2009)

WetSocks said:


> I love a military uniform of any sort though, marine in particular. I am attracted to the courage of a solider. The power, the experience, the survival training, the protection of it all.
> 
> *I don't find many other uniform types attractive. I don't find police uniforms, labcoats, or other work uniforms sexy.
> *
> I hate tuxedos. I've only seen a few men that could pull them off with success. I have worked over 250 weddings in my time as a banquet server and I just don't like the traditional tux and wedding dress look. It is rarely flattering to either party. I have seen more than one marine and airforce wedding and although I'm biased, men look much sharper in their blues.


Nor do I. I only recently found a fascination for the RM Postman (I'm waiting for two parcels today, incidentally, and I hope the postman delivers one of them). He was knocking on my door for no reason yesterday, but I didn't mind! No way!:tongue: He did go a bit 'postal' on me the next time he passed by the house though. He gave this glare in our direction :angry: (only found out what 'going postal' meant yesterday). Still don't know what he wanted, that's why I'm hoping he's back today (and I get to see that good-looking man in that uniform :blushed.
I've never had a thing for policeman, firemen etc. I'm not too military though either. On the other hand, my mum loves a fireman (now policemen too). It's probably because I see myself as more masculine/dominant, so I go for the submissive behaviour of the mailman, whereas many women go for the more protective dominant type.:happy: (but then I'm just strange aren't I)


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> Men with their pajamas removed are even sexier, unless the jammies have feet, a hood with ears, and a flap in the back that exposes the naked bottom when unbuttoned.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahah! :3 Agreed, jammieless jammies are the best kind. And those jammies you described sound incredibly cute.


----------



## Ginraine (Nov 10, 2009)

It's not just a suit that makes him a 'sharp dressed man' or well dressed... it can be any sort of clothing but it's how he wears it.
But I will say, when a guy walks in the room wearing shorts and a t-shirt I may spare him a glance, but the man that walks into the room I'm in wearing nice jeans a button up shirt with his hair combed, nice shoes and even some sunglasses, he truly intrigues me.


----------



## gonecrazytoo (Dec 22, 2009)

I have to say it....

I have the sexiest man in a suit that ever walked this earth mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!

You are right, it isn't the suit, it's the MAN in the suit.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

I dunno, I just think that suits are very badass... I wear ties to school XD
Never really thought about lab coats but those could be pretty cool too.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

I love wearing suits and being clean-shaven, but my country girl prefers the rugged look - scruffy, jeans, boots. Depends on the girl, I guess. And their idea of "powerful".

Isn't it interesting when anyone, male or female, can look good in different types of dress? As long as it's worn well and they're not a slob.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

What does this do for you?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I like various types of fashions on men... Sharp dressed can look good as well - true. 
It depends on the person, too.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Rouge said:


> snail, I have to say I really admire how unconventional you are. I'm afraid I'm the total opposite. At the end of the day, I'm a woman who needs stability. I will probably have enough to make a downpayment for an apartment of my own in 1-2 years but the monthly mortage will be a strain. I'm tired of moving from place to place and living with unreasonable landlords and crazy housemates. It'd be nice to have someone who can share in the mortage.
> 
> I don't need a guy who's rich, just someone who's financially stable enough to pay his own bills regularly and put aside a little something every month.


Rouge. You are just being Honest. Thank you.

Men in suites are hot and sexy. My ex complained that he had to wear "monkey suits' everyday for his work. But I was glad to take them off of him at night. So sexy. So sweet. I felt like, " Let me comfort you from all your "stiffness". "

True. I could be "insecure" or even "threatened" by his suits. As an artist they could potentially "remind me of all that I don't have". Or they could represent what I truly wanted from a man and who shared my ambitions: Work hard so you could play hard. What's the point of jealousy? If you want what other's have don't hate. Try to have it for yourselves. Men is suits look damn good. And they have worked hard to afford them

Men in sharp dressed suits are sexy. In my experience, they have pampered me and I in turn have pampered them in my own womanly way. 

They appear educated because THEY ARE educated. And education usually leads to the ability to communicate. This usually means less arguments. 

Suits represent the idea that they can not only afford to look nice, but that they also KNOW how to look nice. Get it? I do not have to play "mama" and dress them. They already know how to look good for me as well as for others. When I don't have to play "mama" rest assured the sex is always better. Two independent creatures who come together and fuck....It's very nice.

The man who can wear suits and ties are not musicians like me, but they can inspire me to be all that I could be. Their "starch" fits well within my Operatic atmosphere. Plus, they show me responsibility.

I work hard at looking good. I deserve a person who equally does as much.

I loosen up his tie....he slips his hand up my skirt...

We both abandon our structured daily lives and feel safe enough to become "animals". We know we are both responsible for ourselves so we can lose ourselves in each other.

This will probably be my last post here as I am sure everyone will hate me.

Those I love. You know where to find me. If not, write me and I will tell you how. 

And yes you. You won. It is not worth it for me.


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm sorry, I'm male, but can I just add something...

Energetic women in pencil-skirts and swift, clacking heels really do something for me haha - perhaps its the same dynamic - a sense of willpower, leadership, and organization. 

I don't know if I'd ever have a relationship with one, though, given I'm the same (clashes much?), but at least I can say I respect the image!


----------

